# Base de datos de reparación de tv.



## santos joj (Jul 30, 2012)

Saludos a todos los técnicos en rep. de tv subo esta humilde base de datos que realice en visual basic 6.0, es en agradecimiento por toda la info que suben todos los colegas de buena fe y espero les sea de utilidad para los que recién comienzan en este sacrificado rubro cualquier duda o consulta este es mi mail: *Como No Respeto Las Normas Del Foro Me Editaron El Mensaje@Politicas.com* 
un abrazo para todos jose


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2012)

Bienvenido al Foro !

Te comento que el Foro tiene Normas y Políticas que deben ser cumplidas , mas allá de tu buena voluntad.

Saludos !


----------



## santos joj (Jul 30, 2012)

mil disculpas por cometer un tremendismo error, no fue para mi ninguna mala intención ofenderles
con mi primer subida de archivos freeeeeee  srs. 
                                                                 saludos Jose


----------

